# Transistor bcr3km



## diegopat2014 (Nov 9, 2015)

hola estimados..
buenos resuslta que tengo que preguntarles a ustedes y saludarlos  ...
aca va mi tema 
tengo un electrodomestico que quiero reparar.. llege a la conclucion que es un integrado o transistor BCR3km 12L [  resulta que quiero consegir este integrado y en Lomas de Zamora no hay ... 
bueno le pregunto a ustedes si me pueden ayudar a consegir este o algo similar que trabaje  como el bcr3km 12L 
desde ya espero sus comentario . gracias  
el integrdo es de una plaqueta de lavarropa automatico Serie Dorada 
aca  va la data del integrado


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 9, 2015)

Bienvenido al foro compañero. 
Ese componente no es un transistor, es un TRIAC y SI puede sustituirse por algún otro común:

MAC218A10 por citar alguno.

Usa el buscador google para que identifiques sus características en la hoja de datos. 

http://documentation.renesas.com/doc/products/transistor/rej03g0465_bcr3km12_rb.pdf


----------



## diegopat2014 (Nov 9, 2015)

hola dani .. pues la verdadnoto que tienes conocimiento ... en cuanto a mi soy novato eso de la comparacion .. no se leer esos diagramas ... fui a la casa de electronica y le lleve el TRIAC y me dijeron que no tienen y era una casa importante no sabian que decirme .. 
por esos recurro a ustedes que son expertos. 
bueno lo que tu me dices es que con seguridad le puedo poner otro triac que trabaje de la misma forma que ese bcr..
mira ...
sabes porque digo que es ese triaca BCR porque puesto en la plaqueta deja pasar los 220v por una de las patas.
lo mido con multimetro y la pata de el medio con una de los costados manda continuidad y lo que hace es que esos 220v desde que lo enchufas al lavarropa tira a desagorar.. hace funcionar continuamente todo el tiempo todo el dia la bomba de desagote... 
viendo la plaqueta encuentro otros triac , dos mas al lado y no tienn fuga o continuidad pero este que hace funcionar la bomba tira continuamente los 220v
...
lo que le paso es que una ves de inundo el lugar donde estaba el lavarropas y el agua llego a la bomba de desagote , la quemo , y tube que comprar otra . ashora esta como nueva.. 
yo calculo que la corriente afecto a lo primero que tiene a su paso y es el bcr3km 12L que quiero cambiar.. 
bueno gracias por tu comentario 
si me puedes ayudar y ver el diagrama de el bcr3km y compararlo con el que tu dices, MAC218A10  te lo agradesco. gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 9, 2015)

Si, es el componente que maneja la carga y es de los primeros que se quema cuando hay algún desperfecto. Lo que te puedo aconsejar si es que deseas enfrentar la compostura es que imprimas la hoja de datos del link que puse y vayas a tu tienda de electrónica, coméntales que quieres algún equivalente.

Luego, antes de instalarlo en la placa comprueba los demás componentes asociados (conectados) al TRIAC, que no estén quemados, generalmente se trata de capacitores.

Todo esto hazlo obviamente con la tarjeta desconectada.

Saludos


----------



## diegopat2014 (Nov 10, 2015)

ok gracias sisi creo que es ese triac .porque el programa anda todo a la perfeccion ,,, carga agua corta da vuelta pa un lado y pa el otro solo que cuando desagota le enchufo el cable blanco que ves en la plaqueta el triac que marque con el circulo rojo me da los 220v para la bomba de desagote .. solo falta eso que corte el desagote porque recibe en todo momento los 220v del triac.
vamos a ir al la casa de electronica y que me de uno integrado triac a ver si cumple su funcion de cortar los 220v asi sigue todo su proceso.
le voy a llevar el diagrama para que vea , se supone que se daran cuanta de lo que necesito
gracias.


----------



## diegopat2014 (Nov 10, 2015)

ok ya anda bien ... me imaginaba que era ese triac porque es la llave que le alimentaba la carga para desagote del agua del lavarropa.. lo que le puse fue uno remplazo,, en la tienda de electronica me dio uno que funciono es mas tiene mas amperio . pero la cosa es que funciona perfecto y en casa todos contentos .. 
gracias asunto solucionado. saludos dani.


----------

